# Tables springen mit Klicks



## Tricky (9. Oktober 2021)

Moin,
Bei kurzen Tables, die man eher langsam anfährt und aktiv abspringt, habe ich das Problem, dass ich bei der aktiven Bewegung durch die Klicks mein Hinterrad mitnehme, wenn das Vorderrad die Kante verlässt! Bei schnelleren langen Tables habe ich das Problem nicht.

jemand ne Idee was ich falsch mache?

Bitte keine Diskussion zu Klickies und Flats.

Gruss Florian 

Video


----------



## mad raven (9. Oktober 2021)

Ziehst du deine beiden an? Ansonsten vllt bist du zu früh dran. Auch mit Flats bringst du das Bike durch den aktiven Absprung weiter in die Luft, nur da sind es die Pins die dich halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nanananaMADMAN (9. Oktober 2021)

Tricky schrieb:


> Moin,
> Bei kurzen Tables, die man eher langsam anfährt und aktiv abspringt, habe ich das Problem, dass ich bei der aktiven Bewegung durch die Klicks mein Hinterrad mitnehme, wenn das Vorderrad die Kante verlässt! Bei schnelleren langen Tables habe ich das Problem nicht.
> 
> jemand ne Idee was ich falsch mache?
> ...


Moin,
im Video haste deine Antwort eigentlich schon.
Du ziehst das Hinterrad schon hoch, bevor es überhaupt die Transition erreicht, mit der Technik wirste es dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel weiter oder höher als bei dem Versuch schaffen...
Versuch mal, das Hinterrad über die Beine in den Absprung zu drücken, auch wenn das Vorderrad schon in der Luft ist.
Lass den gebauten Absprung die Arbeit machen. Also weniger (bzw. keinen) Schweinehopp/Hochziehen, mehr Pump-Impuls in den Kicker.
Auch wenn der Table-Absprung recht kurz und niedrig ist, gilt das im Grunde für alle Größen.

Wenn das passt und du dich an das Timing gewöhnst kommt die von @mad raven angesprochene Höhe durch einen aktiveren Absprung dazu.


Tricky schrieb:


> Bei kurzen Tables, die man eher langsam anfährt und aktiv abspringt, habe ich das Problem, dass ich bei der aktiven Bewegung durch die Klicks mein Hinterrad mitnehme, wenn das Vorderrad die Kante verlässt! Bei schnelleren langen Tables habe ich das Problem nicht.


Aktiven Absprung nicht mit "nur" Beine hochziehen verwechseln. Stell dich auf die Füße und springe hoch (Deckenhöhe checken) - du wirst erst deinen Körperschwerpunkt absenken, deine "Beinfedern" vorspannen und dann abspringen. Aus dem alleinigen Anziehen der Beine wird noch kein Sprung. Lässt sich (zumindest so stark vereinfacht) auch aufs Springen mit Rad übertragen.

Viel Spaß beim Üben.


----------



## Tricky (9. Oktober 2021)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Versuch mal, das Hinterrad über die Beine in den Absprung zu drücken, auch wenn das Vorderrad schon in der Luft ist.


Hmm ok, allerdings ziehe ich ja die Beine nicht aktiv hoch, sondern das Hinterrad kommt durch die Streckbewegung zu früh mit.

Du meinst also eher den Oberkörper strecken wie bisher, aber mit den Beinen das Rad in den Absprung drücken! 
Habe ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## LeaLoewin (9. Oktober 2021)

Probier mal mehr "nach hinten" zu springen/drücken... Du springst quasi nach oben ab und drückst das bike damit eigentlich nur wieder rückwärts den absprung runter, weshalb du überhaupt keinen Nutzen von deinem aktiven Absprung hast.
(im Gegenteil sorgst du eigentlich eher dafür dass dein hinterrad so richtig schön noch im abspung hängt, wenn du schon fliegst... Im Zweifel bekommt das so voll den kick, wenn du es nicht rechtzeitig hochziehst/entlastest) 

90grad zum Rampe abspringen, nicht 90grad zur Horizontalen


----------



## Tricky (9. Oktober 2021)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Probier mal mehr "nach hinten" zu springen/drücken


Meinst du so, wie die Orange Linie?


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (9. Oktober 2021)

Tricky schrieb:


> Hmm ok, allerdings ziehe ich ja die Beine nicht aktiv hoch, sondern das Hinterrad kommt durch die Streckbewegung zu früh mit.
> 
> Du meinst also eher den Oberkörper strecken wie bisher, aber mit den Beinen das Rad in den Absprung drücken!
> Habe ich das richtig verstanden?


Meiner Ansicht nach springst du aktiv ab, aber eben zu früh, d.h. es ist ein Timing-Problem. Orientiere dich für deinen Absprung nicht wie im Video am Vorderrad sondern ab Hinterrad, darüber bekommst du Höhe und mehr Spaß. 

Schau dir deinen Screenshot an, das Hinterrad hat noch den ganzen Absprung vor sich und ist schon in der Luft.

Nach "hinten" abspringen (wie auch immer das funktionieren soll) halte ich für kontraproduktiv, du willst dich ja weiter vorwärts bewegen.
Höhe kommt durch Absprung nach oben.

Für das Üben des Timings muss es kein wahrwitziger Absprung sein, ein kurzer Impuls wie z.B. bei einem Drop reicht dafür erstmal und du kannst dich auf den richtigen Zeitpunkt konzentrieren.


----------



## Tricky (9. Oktober 2021)

Ok, probiere mal den Impuls minimal später zu machen, vielleicht hilft das ja!

hier im Video von Rock my Trail, geht sein Impuls auch nicht direkt gerade nach oben, sondern etwas nach hinten.

Evtl. ist es eine Mischung aus Timing und Winkel


----------



## Tricky (9. Oktober 2021)

Mein 10-jähriger Sohn kann es übrigens perfekt 

Video


----------



## mad raven (10. Oktober 2021)

ah ich hatte das Video ganz übersehen 

aber eigentlich ist alles wichtige gesagt worden:

du pusht nicht in den Absprung
du bist viiieeel zu früh dran
@Tricky Wenn du dich selbst auf Videos kontrollierst gibt es ein paar gute Indikatoren:


du willst die maximale Körperstreckung haben wenn das HR den Absprung verlässt. Idealerweise folgt das VR bis dahin der gedachten Fortsetzung des Absprungs. Es sollte sich auf keinen Fall sofort wieder absenken
die Push-Bewegung kommt aus den Beinen und sollte eine runde Bewegung sein. Insbesondere heißt das auch: je größer der Absprung desto langsamer *kann* man tief gehen. Mir *persönlich* hilft es wenn ich ähnlich schnell tief gehe wie ich zum pushen wieder aufstehe.
Ich tue mich immer schwer zu beschreiben an welcher Stelle die Push-Bewegung anfängt. Mit etwas Erfahrung fühlt man das. Hier hilft es auch Anlieger und Pumptrack zu  fahren. Im Kurvenscheitelpunkt und die Kompression eines Rollers fühlen sie ähnlich an.
Da ich die Antwort aber hochgradig unbefriedigend finde trotzdem ein Erklärungsversuch:
Der Punkt wo deine tiefste Position erreichst und anfängst zu pushen ist der wo der Absprung mehr nach oben und weniger nach vorne geht. Du leistest die Bewegung ein wenn dein HR (oder Tretlager?) diesen Punkt erreicht hat.
Den Übergang zwischen Pushen und Abspringen erkennt man gut an einer Drehung der Füße.
Beim Pushen sollte die Ferse tief sein. An der Stelle der Maximalen Streckung nach dem Abspung die Zehen. Selbst wenn man nicht Pusht erkennt man an der Fußstellung gut wann die Streckung eingeleitet wird.
Wenn der Absprung kürzer als eine Radlänge ist hilft es mir mich etwas zurück zu lehnen, ähnlich wie beim der Einleitung eines  BunnyHop/Manuals. Ist der Absprung länger als eine Bikelänge ist das Weniger wichtig weil man in diesem Fall anfängt zu pushen bevor das VR die Kante verlässt.

Mir persönlich hilft die Idee nach hinten zu springen wie es @LeaLoewin meint auch. Genauer mit den Füßen nach hinten (-> weiter pushen) und mit dem Kopf nach oben.  Fühlt sich bei mir im Kopf immer ähnlich an wie Kreuzheben wenn man zu viel Gewicht auf den Hacken bringt.
Wen die Beschreibung mehr verwirrt als hilft am besten einfach ignorieren


----------



## Tricky (10. Oktober 2021)

@mad raven vielen Dank.
super Beschreibung von dir. Ist gut nachvollziehbar. 
Werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tricky (10. Oktober 2021)

Erste Erfolgserlebnisse, nicht perfekt, aber schon besser. 
Video1
Video2


----------



## LeaLoewin (10. Oktober 2021)

Das sieht schon viel besser...
Beim ersten geht die Richtung schon schön sauber eher nach hinten
(geht aber noch besser nach hinten... Siehe Trainingstip am Ende ) 

Gerade beim zweiten sieht man dass du das bike hoch ziehst bevor du am Ende vom Absprung bist.
(aber wenn du voll durchziehen würdest, würdest du auch viel zu weit springen)

Probier jetzt mal immer immer langsamer anzufahren und trotzdem noch drüber zu kommen... Dabei wist du automatisch dich stärker nach hinten abdrücken.

Und probier mal das Rad überhaupt nicht hoch zu ziehen, sondern dass der Kicker es dir am Ende hinterher drückt. 
... Du lässt dann deine Füße nur noch ziemlich faul nach oben hinter dem Körper herkommen um zu kontrollieren dass dich der kicker nicht vorn über kickt. 
... Wie gesagt mit besserer Technik bist du inzwischen viel zu schnell für den Mini Table


----------



## LeaLoewin (10. Oktober 2021)

Zusätzliche Anmerkung zu Form des Absprung:

Deine natürliche Reaktion das hinterrad rad am Ende zu entlasten ist total verständlich und richtig... Gerade bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten (siehe squashing - > Sprünge im renntempo eher zu absorbieren um nicht zu weit zu fliegen) 

Allgemein macht man das fast automatisch bei kickern wie diesem der am Anfang einen großen radius hat der zum ende hin enger wird und eben um so enger der radius im Verhältnis zum speed, weil die zentrifugalkraft in der Absprungkurve größer wird und damit irgendwann nicht mehr kontrollierbar. 

Schöner zum üben sind Sprünge is einen engen radius am Anfang haben und zur kante hin fast wieder gerade werden, weil sie dann gerade am ende vom Absprung viel Bewegungskontrolle erlauben.


----------



## Tricky (10. Oktober 2021)

Besten Dank. Probiere ich nochmal. Der Ablauf muss sich jetzt erstmal festsetzen. Habe schon gemerkt, dass es langsamer sogar noch besser klappt.

Über den Bewegungsablauf habe ich mir bei schnell gefahren Tables (4-5m), nie Gedanken gemacht. Deswegen hatte ich auch immer Probleme bei kleinen Tables/Gaps, die man langsamer anfahren musste, weil ich einfach falsch abgesprungen bin


----------



## draussen (10. Oktober 2021)

Sprünge selbst gebaut? Imho ist der Absprung viel zu kurz um da, als Anfänger vernünftig/entspannt abzuspringen. Etwas langsamer aber nicht langsam anfahren, insgesamt früher die Kompression des Rades und den Absprung einleiten und dann gucken, dass das Heck nicht zu sehr steigt.


----------



## LeaLoewin (11. Oktober 2021)

Na der Absprung passt schon, gerade um aktives abspringen zu üben.

Im Prinzip reicht für die sprungweite auch nen bunnyhop oder ne Wurzel.





Mit ein bisschen Übung kann man dann bei moderater Geschwindigkeit sogar nen 30cm Schlagloch als Absprung nutzen in dem man Gabel und Dämpfer nacheinander dort rein pumpt und das ende vom schlagloch als lip nimmt

Und das kann man dann wiederum super auf natürlichen Trails nehmen um in so kleinen Erdtaschen zwischen Wurzeln grip zum lenken oder nen kleinen hop zum Linien wechseln auszulösen. 
... Dafür ist dann irgendwann diese Millimeter Präzisions beim Druck aufbauen echt hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (11. Oktober 2021)

Tricky schrieb:


> Erste Erfolgserlebnisse, nicht perfekt, aber schon besser.
> Video1
> Video2


immer noch deutlich zu früh  
Wir haben hier einen kleine Sprung. nicht mehr als eine mini-Lip auf einem Erdwall. was ich da gerne mache ist in gefühlt Schrittgeschwindigkeit anrollen und das Bike so sehr durch die Kompression zu pushen das ich hinten absteigen muss. 
Bei größeren Sprüngen geht das nicht mehr gut, ab bei kleinen kann man dadurch sehr gut den Punkt erfühlen wo die Pushbewegung anfangen muss - und wie diese sich anfühlt.
Wenn man dann wirklich springt rantasten und nicht gleich mit dem selben Eifer wie bei der Trockenübung pushen sonst liegt man schnell lang.


----------



## Tricky (11. Oktober 2021)

@mad raven ok ich übe weiter   
probiere das mal mit nach Hinten absteigen


----------



## mad raven (11. Oktober 2021)

guck dir diene beiden Videos an und achte darauf wo das VR ist und wann die Beine die maximale Streckung haben. Daran siehst du gut wie viel du zu früh bist.

Aber ich finde das Timing ist mit der schwierigste Teil beim springen, insb. bei kleinen Absprüngen.
Ich hab mich gestern auch mal wieder selber gefilmt und ich war auch häufig noch zu früh.
Im Endeffekt hast du in diesem Fall 3 Varianten das Timing zu  verbessern:

langsamer strecken
später strecken bzw später tief gehen
Bewegung verlängern, also mehr strecken. Hierfür musst du natürlich anfangs weiter runter gehen und du wirst noch mehr Höhe generieren als nur mit einem besserem Timing.
Am einfachsten finde ich die letzte Variante  weil es sich bei langsamer/später nur um Sekundenbruchteile handelt. (mit dem passendem Programm kann man das in einen Video mal messen, ist sicher interessant). 
Ich finde eine Anpassung über den Bewegungsradius persönlich einfacher


----------



## Tricky (11. Oktober 2021)

Ja für das Timing braucht es einfach Zeit, bis es in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen ist.
Probiere mal etwas tiefer zu gehen…


----------

